# Had a branch break trimmed it up got this!



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 6, 2021)

Had heavy rain. Worried about rot even more but this broke off from the weight. Happy how it turned out. Top bud is massive!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Works for me, some will trim each bud down to every leaf removed 
But that is anal ................


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 7, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 7, 2021)

Roster I might trim a bit more when dry but want to leave some for drying.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 7, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Roster I might trim a bit more when dry but want to leave some for drying.


They look fine to me


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 7, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Had heavy rain. Worried about rot even more but this broke off from the weight. Happy how it turned out. Top bud is massive!


Way cool, that don't suck.


----------

